# Sticky  Find a dyno EZ!! enter zip



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

Umm, i ran across this. i hope this helps...

Dynojet Automotive Dyno Centers


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Good info. Thanks for the look out that would really help alot of us that are looking for a tune. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jsmith564 said:


> Umm, i ran across this. i hope this helps...
> 
> Dynojet Automotive Dyno Centers


Good find! Needs to be a sticky,


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

HELLS YEA, i think i earned an "ada BoY!!!"arty:


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

I found a place from that site called "red star performance" and his focus is ls motors... He actually took an 07 08 tahoe with under 400 miles and droped an ls7 pushing over 500hp to the wheels. I was told about it from hear say, but it's on his web. anywho i found my tuner guy...:willy:


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

I've looked at Red Star's website and considering them to tune my car after I get headers for it, maybe this Spring. It looks to be about the closest tuner to home (Augusta area) _and_ they specialize in LS engines. So... I'm interested in hearing how it goes if you talk to them and/or get work done by them.


----------



## GTO06 (Dec 7, 2006)

jsmith564 said:


> Umm, i ran across this. i hope this helps...
> 
> Dynojet Automotive Dyno Centers



This should help as well


Mustang Dynamometer >>> Dyno Locator

Morty


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm so lucky a new shop literally less than a minute away from my house just opened!


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

jsmith564 said:


> HELLS YEA, i think i earned an "ada BoY!!!"arty:


Ok Ada Boy!!!









Thanks for the info Very helpful.


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

so anyone have any reviews on some of these? especially on anything in bay area


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

This thread should be moved to the tuning section, since there's been a few people looking.


----------



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

jsmith564 said:


> Umm, i ran across this. i hope this helps...
> 
> Dynojet Automotive Dyno Centers


Good info. Been looking for places to tune.


----------



## meekergto (Jun 11, 2015)

I wasn't sure of the best place to post this. But I live in columbus, OH and had a wonderful experience with IPS Motorsports. They are very knowledgeable and reasonably priced.


----------

